# Shami (Damascus) goats - anybody who breeds these in the USA?



## mohairhouse (Oct 24, 2012)

Does anybody breed or know of a breeder of the Shami (Damascus) goats in the USA? I would like to check into cross breeding with an Angora.
Thanks! Sue


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

8.5 ltrs a day???


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

mohairhouse said:


> Does anybody breed or know of a breeder of the Shami (Damascus) goats in the USA? I would like to check into cross breeding with an Angora.
> Thanks! Sue


If you find one let me know!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> 8.5 ltrs a day???


That's average! Isn't that crazy! Lol I could learn to love a face like that (;


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They don't import into the US. Sorry guys. 8.5 is a well bred goat not average.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

xymenah said:


> They don't import into the US. Sorry guys.


Don't or can't? Just curious!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would say can't. I know you can not import breeding goats from Canada, so I would assume you can not from other countries either. The US is very cautious about introducing any diseases back into the US including foot and mouth disease.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> I would say can't. I know you can not import breeding goats from Canada, so I would assume you can not from other countries either. The US is very cautious about introducing any diseases back into the US including foot and mouth disease.


I understand that... I want just 1 vial heehee


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a link on info for semen imports.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A well bred normal goat can produce that much.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

8.5 liters is 2.25 gallons. A good Saanen will produce that much or more. There is a Saanen herd in Canada that has a doe who produced 3688 kg in 305 days (possibly a world record) which would be 8130 lbs or 26.65 lbs per day which would be about 3 1/3 gallons per day average.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The world record is held by an australian saanen doe, Osory Shirley Blight at 3775kg in 309 days


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a lot of milk. The top producing American Saanen in 2011 gave just over 6000 lbs, second place was in the 4000 lb range. The herd in Canada says they are certified for export, so I am thinking about trying to get some semen from them. The Purebred Saanens in the US could use some new genetics.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> 8.5 liters is 2.25 gallons. A good Saanen will produce that much or more. There is a Saanen herd in Canada that has a doe who produced 3688 kg in 305 days (possibly a world record) which would be 8130 lbs or 26.65 lbs per day which would be about 3 1/3 gallons per day average.





keren said:


> The world record is held by an australian saanen doe, Osory Shirley Blight at 3775kg in 309 days


I would hate to have to hand milk those goats:eyeroll:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha! You would have some hands and forearms of steel! lol talk about major milking muscles.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

mohairhouse said:


> Does anybody breed or know of a breeder of the Shami (Damascus) goats in the USA? I would like to check into cross breeding with an Angora.
> Thanks! Sue


I'm just aware of a breeder on Cyprus:
https://archive.org/details/CyprusShamiGoatsChiosSheep

And another one in Turkey. Just don't have the details now.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

ptgoats45 said:


> There is a Saanen herd in Canada that has a doe who produced 3688 kg in 305 days (possibly a world record) which would be 8130 lbs or 26.65 lbs per day which would be about 3 1/3 gallons per day average.





ptgoats45 said:


> ....The herd in Canada says they are certified for export, so I am thinking about trying to get some semen from them. The Purebred Saanens in the US could use some new genetics....


So we Canadians DO have something good! ;-)  :clap: Yes!!! 

....just HAD to rub it in a bit...


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Texas.girl said:


> I would hate to have to hand milk those goats:eyeroll:


I actually helped a friend who had a Saanen/Alpine mix who milked close to two gallons a milking. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it and milked it myself. But even with her wonky udder, huge "they take two hands to milk one teat" sausage teats and tendency to kick like an angry mule she milked out like a dream in no time. She had these wonderful big orifices that made milking her out go remarkably fast.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> So we Canadians DO have something good! ;-)  :clap: Yes!!!
> ....just HAD to rub it in a bit...


Export permit is one thing. 
:laugh:
Import permit is another.

Sometimes it's difficult to get export permits for certain animals.

But sometimes it's also difficult to get them legally into the country.


----------

